# intrested in getting a new 14x40 lathe



## lseguine (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello all
I have just recently sold all my shop equipment to move from Alaska to Oregon. freight from up here is a killer.

I looking to replace the machines I had a 9 x20 jet lathe, and a cnc'd grizzly 8086 mill.
i'm going to replace the mill with a ih charter oaks CNC bed mill with the 4 axis and all the goodies.

been looking at 14 x 40 lathes. read all the positive hype for all the different brands, and am really interested in the pm large bore machine.
was wandering who Matt  and qmt were? would like to talk to any one who has opinions about the larger lathes.

my old 9 x20 was a pain new! had to rebuild the compound mounts grind the chuck replace the spindle bearings, plus a bunch of other cleanup and tuning.  Don't really look forward to that again. don't want to have to completely tear down the thing before I can start using it.
I'm also considering a monarch used 10EE machine but tizz  al little spendy but I would really want precision.
look forward to hearing from any of you, especially if any of you are in Oregon.
larry leaving alaska


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 8, 2014)

Here is a Monarch in Vancouver, Wa.  not a 10EE, but looks good in the pictures.  http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tld/4731805540.html


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 8, 2014)

There are folks at this forum who have purchased PM machine tools from Matt at QMT... and are quite pleased.

Matt is tops for customer service.

I did a LOT of research over 3+ months, and determined the better value for someone serious about doing machine work... was to limit my choices to Taiwanese made machines.  That being said:  
In PM lathe's, the 1340GT is Taiwanese, and a couple of the 14x40's are Taiwanese made also.  
If it were me, I would center my research around those in the PM Line... unless you want something later than a 14x40.

I have a PM935 Mill (baby Bridgeport design, Taiwanese made), and have a 1340GT on order... hope to see it in January.

Matt is a stand up guy to deal with, give him a call.  He is a busy person, so if it takes a while to receive a return phone call... that is simply because Matt is busy.

Hope this helps.

GA


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 10, 2014)

Another satisfied Quality Machine Tools customer here.  I have the PM1340GT and the PM935TV both of which are very high end and impressive machines.  I have had them for a couple of months now and grin every time I use either of them.  I had an issue with a broken handle on my mill and Matt had one in the mail the next day, no questions asked.  Great guy to deal with.

That said, if they are not in stock with Matt, be prepared for a wait, but then again I think it will be that way for about any of the new import equipment any more.


----------



## arvidj (Nov 11, 2014)

I just went thru the "14x40 lathe selection process" and can share with you what I found. Please note that this is not meant to be an all inclusive list of available lathes, the specifications are what I found on web sites and via emails and the pro and con ratings are simply my opinion when *I* was trying to sort thru the options. Feel free to rearrange them any way you want.

In no particular order ...

Precision Mathews PM-1440B ... http://machinetoolonline.com/PM1440B.html
... $4,995 delivered ... no Black Friday or Cyber Monday


Pros 
2 inch bore 
Cast iron base 
Coolant System 
Wedge type QCTP and 5 holders 
Work Light 
Neutral 
40 - 1800 RPM 
Cons
 
Not in stock, possibly in 15 days 
2 year warranty 
China 
Would want to add a DRO ... DroPros - $500 
2 hp 
Threading 4 - 56 
16 speeds but “8 - low range” and “8 - high range” is a belt change, not a front panel gear selection
 

Precision Mathews PM-1440E-LB ... http://machinetoolonline.com/PM1440.html ... $4,999 on sale, delivered ... no Black Friday or Cyber Monday


Pros
 
In stock 
3 year warranty 
2 axis DRO 
2 inch bore 
Cast iron base 
Coolant System 
Wedge type QCTP and 5 holders 
3 hp 
Work Light 
Neutral 
70 - 2000 RPM 
8 speeds 
Cons
 
China 
Threading 6 - 60 
8 speeds
 

Turn-Pro 328-6153 ... http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=535&PARTPG=INLMK32 ...
$5,050 on sale plus shipping of $595 to Minneapolis, Minnesota ...
possibility of Black Friday or Cyber Monday deals that could be [but are not guaranteed to be] 20% off and possibly free shipping, though shipping is a stretch!!


Pros
 
In stock 
Taiwan … not listed in the catalog as such but based on emails with Enco technical support 
Threading 4 - 112 
Neutral 
70 - 1500 RPM 
18 speeds … do not know if all are front panel selectable or if it requires a belt change. 
Cons
 
1 year warranty 
Would want to add a DRO ... DroPros - $500 
1 9/16 - bore 
Would need to build the base or buy the sheet metal stand for $450 
No coolant system … DIY for $100 
Would want to add a QCTP ... Enco, Phase II, 200 series, $225 
2 hp 
No Work Light
 

Grizzly G0709 ... http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-X-40-Gunsmith-s-Gearhead-Lathe/G0709 ... $4,805 delivered ... possibility of Black Friday or Cyber Monday sales 


Pros 
In stock 
Cast Iron Base 
Wedge type QCTP and 2 holders 
Threading 4 - 112 
Neutral 
70 - 2000 RPM 
8 speeds 
Cons
 
1 year warranty 
China 
Would want to add a DRO ... DroPros - $500 
1 9/16 - bore 
No coolant system … DIY for $100 
2 hp 
No Work Light


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 11, 2014)

WARNING...

Be careful of 'specification wars'...

If it were me... I would be asking these questions:
*What has been the experience of folks who own the machine?
*What is the track record of the folks who sold the machine (customer service)?
*How many of those 'little issues' (they ALL have them) did current owners have to fix themselves AFTER they took delivery? (Remember, they ALL have them... even a $100,000+ industrial machine).
*And the MOST important question: What am I going to use it for... is it adequate... over-sized, under-sized, adaptable, accurate enough, heavy enough, strong enough, versatile enough, over-kill?

OK, what I am trying to say:  
In the past (not with machine tools, thankfully), I have become the victim of playing 'spec wars' with myself... 
And wasted $$$.

If it were me... I would do a LOT more research.  

Just my $0.02 worth.
Hope this helps... 

GA


----------



## arvidj (Nov 11, 2014)

GA said:


> WARNING...
> Be careful of 'specification wars'...
> ...
> If it were me... I would do a LOT more research.
> ...



Agree with all of your recommendations, which is why I did not put them in any specific order or provide a conclusion, just what I considered pros and cons for my needs. Note also that my pros and cons were relative to the other machines listed to help me work thru the delta's between the machines. It was not a general statement of the benefit of a particular feature. As an example, one lathe has 3hp and the other three have 2hp. 3hp was listed as a pro simply because it was more than the other three, not that 2hp would not be sufficient for me to actually achieve all of my goals and\or exceed my skill level and\or break expensive tooling.



GA said:


> *And the MOST important question: What am I going to use it for... is it  adequate... over-sized, under-sized, adaptable, accurate enough, heavy  enough, strong enough, versatile enough, over-kill?



Agree, which is why I listed the specifications that were readily available. The objective items should not be the sole deciding factor but at least it was a starting point in my specific search. Depending on what it will be used for the spindle bore may or may not be important, the coolant or work light may or may not be important, the horse power may or may not be important, the number of speeds and how easy it is to change may or many not be important, will it fit in the checking account [ok, this one is always important], will it fit in the basement, will it even fit thru the basement door [this one is always important to my spouse], etc.

All objective specifications that can at least narrow down the rather large field, allowing me to move on to the subjective items.

Some of the subjective items are difficult to determine first hand. Fit, finish, ease of use, customer service, parts availability [both short term, getting it running now, and long term, it's now xx years old and the yyy just failed], is it ready-to-run or is it an "assembled kit", all of the things you alluded to, need to be considered and gleaned from other who have gone before me.

We violently agree on the entire journey, I was just suggesting a starting point and offering the research that I had done to help get started.


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 11, 2014)

Sounds to me like you are thinking through all these things....

So in a way...  think I accomplished my goal.  :thumbsup2:

I remember when I was buying my first hobby sports car.. many decades ago.  I got caught up in the specifications mess... ended up spending waaay too much... and did not get what I wanted. Lesson learned.

Couple of thoughts:
I had to remove the basement doorset from the wall... to get my 935 mill inside.  
I also learned... as many here have... that while we may try to set a budget... to cast it in concrete will produce results we really do not want to live with.  Machine shops are just like that.
My approach to resolve that budget issues... was to make a rule with myself:  Hobbies MUST pay their way.  While I may not be paid/hour to make things... I made a business plan to pay for the shop contents.  That way, I get to have the quality machines I wanted... and not watch the $$$ go away.  
Honestly, I was surprised at the response when I spread the work I would be available to make custom metal parts.  

I remember my research into machines... I went back and forth... then one day, I just knew the right ones... and have not looked back.  Not sure if other folks brains work that way... however the key for me was to keep researching until I 'knew' what was right.  
In my case, it was a PM935 mill and a PM1340GT lathe.  
Now if the lathe will just get here... 

Have a GREAT one!

GA


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 12, 2014)

my 0.02c

As fas as I'm concerned I would really try to get a higher grade Taiwanese machine instead of the Chinese ones. It seems it makes quite a deal of a difference in terms of fit and finish and attention to details. My PM-1236 was full of crude and casting sand, even in the worst locations and on the most sensitive parts (in the headstock, on the lead screaw, in the main bearing oil feeding channels, etc) so I had to flush those clean thoroughly. Basically the step where you clean the parts prior to assembly was skipped.

Also I think someone mentionned somewhere the bed width. Some larger machines have the same bed width as smaller bench lathe and are just stretched-up in other directions, which doesn't serve rigidity at all. You might want to pay attention to that.


----------



## lseguine (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I worked for 30years in a job shop, but that was 35 years ago. I had a hobby shop with a jet 9x20 lathe that I had to rebuild from new on the crate. I know what u are saying about little problems just don't want big problems like I had with the jet.  I'm looking for something tt is accurate. I will  working on making stifling engines and small stuff mostly, but know the Ng job will come along so the want for the 14 lathe. I am also going to get a ih co cnc mill.

I have a really nice sp building, 38x32 with a gantry riged in the overhead, g sliding doors foom to park my 36ft motor home on side of I were to.

I real would like to hear from anyone w is using a lathe in the 14x (##). 

Right at the moment I am in the Seattle airport on my way to my new me in Coosbay Or.

Look forward for anyone else comets
Thank you again
Larry


----------



## nickmckinney (Nov 12, 2014)

I was torn between a big bore 1440 from PM and the Taiwan 1340 MSC I ended up with. I could use that 2" bore on some of my projects, only thing I really miss.


----------



## mgalusha (Nov 12, 2014)

I purchased a PM1440-BV in February and its given no real problems. It is Chinese and no where near my recently acquired Taiwanese PM949-TS mill in terms of fit and finish but I have no problem turning within a tenth or two. This is essentially the same as the PM1440-B but with a factory vfd.

Things I like:

Variable speed. It has two ranges and neutral and uses a vfd, there is a tach on the headstock and it will run from 40 - 1800 rpm.

Large bore and largish tail stock with 4mt.

Light is pretty good.

Accuracy once leveled and dialed in.

Flood coolant though I don't use it a lot.

Runs smooth at high rpm.

Things I had to fix, deal with or otherwise wish were better:

Coolant pump was not bolted in. Obviously not a big deal but surprising.

Cleaning, the bore was full of cast iron chips and the three jaw chuck was almost unusable until disassembled and cleaned. It does run pretty true though. From what I can tell this is common with many of the Chinese 3 jaws.

The cross slide dro cover hit the light base. This appears to have been corrected on the currently shipping models judging by the photos. It was an easy fix but pretty obvious the installers did actually test it.

The foot brake is not a brake, just opens a microswitch and stops the motor normally. I believe this is because of the vfd.

The micrometer carriage stop is crap but can be addressed, I posted a video on YouTube if you're curious. Shows the lathe a bit as well. 

Overall I am happy with the machine and Precision Matthews. When I first got it set up, my comment  was the I was happy it wasn't any bigger. I have revised that since, I wish it was a little longer, not that I've had any jobs that required more length but it would be nice.

I don't regret the purchase, which is actually praise in my view. ;-) 


Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Nov 12, 2014)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->[FONT=&amp]If your concerned about quality and potential of problems, then you will probably look for a new lathe made in Taiwan; or higher quality used machine/precision tool-room lathe. You haven't specified what the budget is, if you are looking at around 5K, then the PM1340 (or the Kent 12x36 version) are probably the only machines out of the box that have a high level of fit and finish (Quality) in this range. I have the PM1340GT, and like others, I was tired of all the poor castings and overall quality issues in similar lathes priced 1-2K less. If you want to run a 14x40, then you probably are in the 9-10K price range. There are many variants on the Grizzly G0740 Precision Lathe [FONT=&amp] (the Kent version is the TRL-1340/1340V) [/FONT]which you might look into,  I seem to recall this is the machine the Papa Grizzly uses. I looked into this "model type" directly with the company that makes them in Taiwan, but just too much machine for my needs. There is also a 15x50 grizzly if you want something real big. http://www.ebay.com/itm/G9733AI-15-...238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418a07441e[/FONT]<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-priority:99;     mso-style-qformat:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin-top:0in;     mso-para-margin-right:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;     mso-para-margin-left:0in;     line-height:115%;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 12, 2014)

mksj said:


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->[FONT=&amp]If your concerned about quality and potential of problems, then you will probably look for a new lathe made in Taiwan; or higher quality used machine/precision tool-room lathe. You haven't specified what the budget is, if you are looking at around 5K, then the PM1340 (or the Kent 12x36 version) are probably the only machines out of the box that have a high level of fit and finish (Quality) in this range. I have the PM1340GT, and like others, I was tired of all the poor castings and overall quality issues in similar lathes priced 1-2K less. If you want to run a 14x40, then you probably are in the 9-10K price range. There are many variants on the Grizzly G0740 Precision Lathe [FONT=&amp] (the Kent version is the TRL-1340/1340V) [/FONT]which you might look into,  I seem to recall this is the machine the Papa Grizzly uses. I looked into this "model type" directly with the company that makes them in Taiwan, but just too much machine for my needs. There is also a 15x50 grizzly if you want something real big. http://www.ebay.com/itm/G9733AI-15-...238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418a07441e[/FONT]<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-priority:99;     mso-style-qformat:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin-top:0in;     mso-para-margin-right:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;     mso-para-margin-left:0in;     line-height:115%;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->



That is a nice looking lathe... just a bit pricy. 

Looking at the pics... I think your (and soon to be my) 1340GT's are in the same class of fit and finish... just lighter and smaller machines.


----------



## gr8legs (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, once you get settled in Coos Bay you might want to check around town for suitable lathes and other machines available for sale in the local machine shops.

That area used to have a much more vibrant lumber / marine economy and a local purchase of some old, heavy iron might be suitable. 

Closer to Portland there is machinery available (check Craigslist regularly) but there are more of us buyers in the vicinity 

Good luck!

Stu


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 13, 2014)

gr8legs said:


> ....you might want to check around town for suitable lathes and other machines available for sale in the local machine shops....


I will lay money that the answer is NONE. You want to buy used, you will be driving to Portland.

What price range are you looking at for a lathe?  I would strongly recommend that you look for a Taiwan lathe.  Something like PM 1340GT, or Enco's Turn Pro 1440, or an Eisen 1440E if you have some cash to burn.


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone looked at Republic (Lagun)??   Looks USA based but castings from Spain?? Their RL-1440 looks pretty good.
Not sure about price but they have parts and support available stateside.

www.lagun.com/mini_brochure.php?product_id=554


----------



## darkzero (Nov 13, 2014)

For PM, if I were to buy a lathe today from Matt to replace my PM1236 it would probably be a PM1440BV or the PM1440HD if I could swing it. Too bad the PM1340T (not GT) is no longer available, those were sweet! I'm all for Taiwan machines but it's not a deal breaker for me if there's a machine I like with more features that want.

Buying used is a great option, I'm not one of those who will tell you buy old American or Taiwan cause everything else sucks but if I had the opportunity, my dream lathe (realistic/possible) would to get a nice used Mori Seiki. Heck I'd even take a Mori clone (authorized or unauthorized clone) but yeah, a Mori is what I would love to have!

When I ready to upgrade my lathe & mill, hopefully Matt will have some new offerings. I'm loyal to Matt & I would buy my next machines from him but when the time comes if I find a nice Mori/Mori Clone and a full size BP/BP clone I'm going with those.

Oh and a 10EE, that's a bad ass lathe, if I found a sweet deal on one I wouldn't hesitate to hop on it.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Nov 23, 2014)

That lagin RL-1440 Lathe is from Taiwan. The Lagun lathes that say Liberty on them should still be from Spain. 

     Great machines, but way up there in price. Even on the Taiwan machines.


----------



## lseguine (Nov 27, 2014)

Well fellers, I am finally in coos bay, actually north bend.  I really appreciate the info and thoughts.

I'm budgeting something in the 5 -6k$ for the lathe. I was thinking the pm 1440E was a Taiwan machine. so i'm still thinking. I talked to the gent in Vancouver, Wa. but have lost his number in traveling. this moving stuff is the sh---s. I have seen a couple machines here in the Oregon coast area on craigs list. so I will do some more looking.  big heavy machines are no problem here as the shop is a monster for a hobby shop.
   I have heard comments about crappy chucks on these machines. the 3 jaw on my jet was out of true and I had to grind the jaws to true it up.
and the 4 jaw junk I will be nice and just not say anything. so I am really hoping to find a reasonable well built machine. and would like accuracy in the 1 or 2 tenths at least.

well again thanks guys you are very helpful.

larry


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 27, 2014)

lseguine said:


> I talked to the gent in Vancouver, Wa. but have lost his number in traveling.



If you are talking about who I think you are, than I recommend you do a little cruising on the Practical Machinist forum. Here is an interesting thread:

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/machinery-sale-wanted/zgoo-dan-lewis-machinery-oregon-243940/


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 27, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> If you are talking about who I think you are, than I recommend you do a little cruising on the Practical Machinist forum. Here is an interesting thread:
> 
> http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/machinery-sale-wanted/zgoo-dan-lewis-machinery-oregon-243940/




I think Larry is talking about a different guy.  I have bought a couple of small items from Lewis Machinery, they are just down the road from me.  IMO, his stuff is a bit over priced, and seems to be pretty firm on his prices.  I have never had to have anything shipped from there, so I can't address that.  They are still in business as far as I know, but a bit hard to catch sometimes.

There was a Monarch lathe, not a 10EE, up north of Vancouver, not sure if it is still available, but I see the same guy has a BP or clone for sale.  Just saw that ad the other day.


----------

